# More from Mocoa Colombia



## davholla (Oct 4, 2017)

I was not so sure about this but people on flickr like this (often the case)



Spider IMG_6801 by davholla2002, on Flickr

I like this more but not everyone shares my opinion (saying that faves are not really scientific)



Moth IMG_7032 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Moth IMG_7041 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Moth IMG_7052 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Butterfly IMG_7116 by davholla2002, on Flickr

A grasshopper - so many different ones there it was amazing



Cricket IMG_6910 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (Oct 25, 2017)

I like the spider.  The plant gives it some energy too with the way it swoops.


----------

